# Repurposed Items



## carver (Feb 12, 2017)

After seeing longbowdave1 take on his Firewood kindling splitter,I was thinking about a few things I've made out of "other things"here's a few 
kindling splitter made from found and bought at flea market axeheads for a couple of bucks
Quonset hut made from old trampolines
Rocket stove made from scrap square stock
Smoker cart top made with stainless steel refg. door


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2017)

Clever use of all those things!  Nice job!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Especially like your rocket stove,,,, maybe this summer would like to build a rocket mass stove out of a 40gal propane tank,,,, great use out of your stuff,,,,


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks guys,lots more too


----------



## rip18 (Feb 12, 2017)

Good stuff!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 12, 2017)

Great Ideas Carver!


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2017)

Here is another use for the trampolines, I made this one to keep my small fruit trees and sawtooth oaks and others safe from squirrels.The cover is a swimming pool cover,so the plants and trees get water and defused light until they are big enough to plant.


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2017)

And my beloved firepit and newly built BBQ shed,both built from repurposed materals


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2017)

Dennis if this does not fit here in this part of the forum please move it where you feel it best fits,again thanks guys Jerry


----------

